# Noob with a question



## jrwalter1 (Dec 31, 2008)

I am new to this sight and to handguns and I have what is probably a dumb question...but I've always heard the only dumb question is the one not asked, so here goes.

I am looking to purchase a Sig 226 online but have a question about the sights. I have seen both a 3 dot and a 2 dot sight and would prefer the 3 dot sight if possible. 

So my question is how can I tell the difference when I am looking online if there are not pictures of the sights posted? Is there a way to tell? 

Also, I have seen the term "contrast sight" and am wondering if this is a way to make the distinction.

Thanks for the help. 

Jeff


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

The term "contrast sight" is SiG's standard offering. To clarify when you use them, you "dot the i". The front sight is a dot, and the rear sight is a notch type sight with a single solid vertical line centered. You "dot the i" by superimposing the "dot" where you want the impact to be (not like a six o'clock low style hold). Then you line up the front and rear sights by making it appear like a lower case "i"......*bang*.

If it doesn't say "3 dot sight", it will not have them. SiG currently uses Meprolights as it's night sight vendor and they are a 3 dot configuration with tritium vials that illuminate in low light/dark conditions.


----------



## jrwalter1 (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for the help.


----------

